# Speeding up the cycle on a log splitter



## Major Wood (Nov 24, 2008)

I have an MTD 26 ton splitter and I'm curious is there any way to cheaply and easily speed up the cycle, at least the return cycle? I saw the video on here of the super splitter and wow I would love to be able to split that fast. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:help:


----------



## Buckethead (Nov 24, 2008)

Splitter speed is determined by fluid flow...or GPM. If you want to speed up your splitter overall, then you'll need a bigger pump. If you do upgrade your pump you may also need to increase the size of your hydraulic tank to prevent overheating of the fluid and possibly the size of your hoses to accomodate the increased flow. Oh yeah..you may have to also increase the size of your engine to drive the bigger pump... 

If you want to just increase the speed of your return stroke you can simply replace the hydraulic cylinder with one that has a larger rod diameter. This will require less volume of fluid to retract the cylinder and effectively speed up the return stroke. Of the 2 options I believe that this is the least expensive but could still cost around $300-$400 depending on the size of your current cylinder.


----------



## darren_nh (Nov 24, 2008)

I am working on an upgrade of my northern splitter now. I am changing the 5hp engine to an 8 hp honda and the 11gpm pump to a 16gpm. I have concluded, once finished, the upgrade will be about $500. That is buying a used honda engine at a big discount. You need at least a 8hp engine to run a 16 gpm pump.

I still have to investigate the fluid temp issue. The cylinder is staying the same, and based on some free calculation "software" my cycle time will go from 14 second to just under 10 seconds.

There is a supersplit on CL locally for $600. It has prcessed over 400 cord of wood though. I like the power of hydraulics and am not in that much of a hurry to use a SS.


----------



## nametrux (Nov 24, 2008)

*Splitter soeed*

I think there was a thread here not so long ago about a new valve made by Prince. It regenerated the return fluid and increased the piston speed. Try a search.


----------



## Major Wood (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info so much for cheap and easy I think I might look at selling this one and upgrading. Anybody ever use a lickity splitter?


----------



## nametrux (Nov 24, 2008)

*Regen valve*

Here is the link hope this will help.

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=80442&highlight=prince


----------

